# Problems with Nutro Natural food??



## storybookstory (Dec 29, 2007)

I was looking on this consumeraffairs.com web site looking up info on a different subject (furniture) and found this on their front page:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2008/04/pet_food_recalls93.html

I feed my guy Nutro Naturals. He hasn't had a problem yet, but I think I might switch him off of it. I wouldn't want to get a bad bag. Has anyone heard of this before?

SBS


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yes, there has been quite a bit of discussion and some people are having problems and some are not. I believe the manufacturing facility has been changed and there's been a slight change in the formulation. There is better food out there - you can read lots of reviews on www.dogfoodanalysis.com.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow. This is the first I heard of it. I don't feed this brand, but that is certainly a scary article. I don't blame you for deciding to switch foods. Good luck!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the website STORYBOOK. It looks like a warning alert to me! Our dog food choices are based on what we have confidence in and this website certainly places doubt as so many dogs seem to have the same symptoms. I do hope that the website is an honest broker of information as this manufacturers reputation is at stake.


----------

